

Ask HN: Link for the new Text Replacement Technology posted the other day? - mannylee1

I can not find it anywhere.  If you guys could help me find the link, it would be greatly appreciated.&#60;p&#62;It was a post about a new text replacement technology that will allow users to place any kind of font on his/her website. It is supposed to launch this summer.&#60;p&#62;Thanks,
Ryan
======
yan
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=630314> ?

